# FLIPDOWN TV WIRING



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

OK I GOT 1 QUESTION...I HAVE A 15" FLIPDOWN TV IMMA HOOK UP TO MY INDASH DVD PLAYER... THE THING IS IM CONFUSED THE FLIPDOWN TV HAS 5 WIRES TO HOOK UP TO... ID JUST LIKE TO KNOW WHAT THE WIRES ARE FOR 
I HAVE 

1- RED WIRE
1-BLACK
1-WHITE 
1-BLUE 
1-YELLOW

IT DOESNT BRING ANY RCA INPUTS AS I THOUGHT THOSE WOULD BE FOR AUDIO AND VIDEO... SO IM GUESSING THE VIDEO SIGNAL WOULD HAVE TO BE ONE OF THOSE COLORS... ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT THE COLOR CODES MIGHT MEAN. IM THINKING IT MIGHT BE

POWER,ACCESSORY,GROUND,AUDIO,VIDEO, 

I DONT KNOW THE BRAND BECAUDE ITS MISSING...SO THATS ALL I KNOW
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## LBC00 (Mar 1, 2007)

id say 
red - power
black - ground
yellow - video 
for sure.... now the white i would say would be audio.....but the blue if it had dome lights built in... i would say the blue wire powers the lights...if not, im lost


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

You should tell the guy that stole it, that he should take all the parts with him when he steals it!! :biggrin:


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

How do you hook up a wire and get video?? :dunno: C'mon guys...Its red- Accessory, Yellow- 12 volt, black- ground, blue- remote turn on, white- dome light. All i know is, is that i dont think you should be cutting into that headliner! :nono:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Dec 5 2007, 05:34 PM~9381256
> *You should tell the guy that stole it, that he should take all the parts with him when he steals it!!    :biggrin:
> *


LMAO :biggrin: 4 REAL!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Dec 5 2007, 05:37 PM~9381266
> *How do you hook up a wire and get video??  :dunno:  C'mon guys...Its red- Accessory, Yellow- 12 volt, black- ground, blue- remote turn on, white- dome light.  All i know is, is that i dont think you should be cutting into that headliner! :nono:
> *


LOLZ... NAW IM NOT GUNNA FUCK WITH IT...BUT I MOSTDLY DO ALOT OF THE SHYT ON MY CAR AND IT COMES OUT REALLY DECENT... BUT I JUST WANTED 2 WIRE IT UP TO TURN ON... IM ASKING IN HERE BECAUSE I HAVE NO CLUE ON HOW 2 GET VIDEO SINGAL WITH WIRES... IVE ALWAYZ USED RCAS AND THIS ONE DIDNT COME WITH IT SO I DUNNO BUT OH WELL.. THANKS ANYWAYZ GUESS IT AINT POSSIBLE


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

Its possible homie. I had a 7 inch stand alone screen that was stolen, and homie that stole it cut all the rca's off in the process. Red wire is your switched +12volt. Black is ground. Yellow and White are your video in put. Blue is more than likely for dome lights. As far as the video wires get a old set of rca's that you dont need anymore , and cut off one of the jacks with about five inches of wire. Strip the wire and it will expose an outer wire and core wire, seperate both an strip a little of the core wire, hook up the core wire to the Yellow wire and the outer wire to the White wire and thats your video input, then wire up the screen and test it out.


----------

